# is it Pogostemon stellatus?



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I want to turn the following plant in for HAP points, anyone help me with the correct name?


----------



## wildbetta (Feb 17, 2011)

Doesn't look like P. stellatus to me, I've got the BL variety. Looks more like Limnophilia aromatica... but usually has more red under the leaves. Possibly need more light or iron?


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 for l. aromatica 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Now that you mention it, the undersides were a dark purple. I'll have to up my micro s/iron. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The nodes (where the leaves attach) of _P. stellatus_ are nearly if not always purple. I agree with the others.


----------

